# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Sopranos Season 1 Episode 1

## JEK

As a homage to J. G. we watched the first episode on iTunes.  Worth doing for all fans. Dr. Melfi. Uncle Junior. The young kids. Christopher. The Stugot.  Marvelous.

----------


## Dennis

> As a homage to J. G. we watched the first episode on iTunes.  Worth doing for all fans. Dr. Melfi. Uncle Junior. The young kids. Christopher. The Stugot.  Marvelous.



"Waste Management consultant ", the ducks....

----------


## JEK

Gary Cooper

----------


## Dennis

> Gary Cooper



And RICO
Tony Soprano: I gotta be honest with you. I'm not getting any satisfaction from my work either.
Dr. Jennifer Melfi: Why?
Tony Soprano: Well, because of RICO.
Dr. Jennifer Melfi: Is he your brother?
Tony Soprano: No. The RICO statutes?
Dr. Jennifer Melfi: Oh.
[chuckles]
Dr. Jennifer Melfi: Of course, right.

----------


## JEK

Email, no Emil.

----------


## Dennis

> Email, no Emil.



Classic T. 

Dr. Jennifer Melfi: Do you have any qualms about how you actually make a living?
Tony Soprano: Yeah. I find I have to be the sad clown: laughing on the outside, crying on the inside.
Share this

----------


## Goooner

Thanks for the head's up that is is on itunes.
$30 for a season is not bad.

----------


## Peter NJ

Its on every night on HBO at 8pm..

----------


## andynap

Yep

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Its on every night on HBO at 8pm..



Last night was the one where Silvio took Adriana out to the woods.  Brutal scene.  Two people drive into the woods, one person drives out.

----------


## JEK

But if one never watched one needs to begin at the beginning . . .

----------


## Peter NJ

Adrianna got it last night Tony B tonight

----------


## Goooner

> But if one never watched one needs to begin at the beginning . . .



I got into it during one of the later seasons.  I would like to see it from the beginning.

Did the same thing with Mad Men (although on the cheap since it is available on Netflix). Took over a month, but interesting going back to the start and watching them all in order.

----------


## Peter NJ

> But if one never watched one needs to begin at the beginning . . .



That person must live under a rock

----------


## JEK

Don't runin  it for us! SPOILER ALERT!  :cool:

----------


## JEK

My kids never got into it for whatever reason -- 32 and 36. And my son went to NYU with "Meadow".

----------


## MIke R

I lived it....my neighborhood was "controlled " and policed by non policemen....and no I cant tell stories...and never will..they will go to my grave with me....but not all in my family were straight up  business men...I can say that now because they are all long since dead and every generation after is disconnected except for weddings and funerals..I ve eaten in all the diners they filmed in..particularly the Claremont Diner and the Tick Tock Diner on Rt 3......many just minutes from my Moms house

but I still loved the show...mainly because they got it right with so many details.....bang on....

----------


## Goooner

> That person must live under a rock



Or maybe just not in New Jersey.
Your area follows shows about your area.
It took the rest of us a while to see that it was just not a local thing but instead had some great writing.

----------


## amyb

Last night's replay of one of the most amazing and powerful TV dramas ever gave me chills and had me in its grip!

----------


## Peter NJ

> Or maybe just not in New Jersey.
> Your area follows shows about your area.
> It took the rest of us a while to see that it was just not a local thing but instead had some great writing.



Just  an expression Dave.

----------


## Eve

Like Arrested Development (best show ever written), The Sopranos needs to be watched in order, from start to finish.

----------


## MIke R

Weeds too....

----------


## andynap

I think HBO is showing Sopranos in order. Last night was from 2006.

----------


## JEK

That was season 6

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ranos_episodes

----------


## andynap

WOW- I lost track of when it started and ended.

----------


## Earl

Great...great series.  Started watching it during season 2...went directly to Blockbuster and started from the beginning.  Never missed a show once I caught up, all the way through to the finale.

----------


## JEK

What is Blockbuster?

----------


## Dennis

Right next to the record store. Near Borders.

----------


## amyb

Sniff sniff

----------


## BBT

> Weeds too....



Love that show

----------


## NHDiane

> What is Blockbuster?



It's a video/film/DVD rental outfit.

----------


## MIke R

> Love that show



Me too ..:.a lot

----------


## Earl

> It's a video/film/DVD rental outfit.



Not any more...at least around here...empty!

----------


## Peter NJ

For those interested S1 EP1 starts again tonight on HBO @8PM

----------


## Peter NJ

BUMP

----------


## andynap

Thanks

----------


## Peter NJ

I had to bump because Hawke in the other thread was doing his bashing and I knew some here wanted to watch from the beginning

----------

